# [Phishing] Attention Arnaque Paypal



## HoNNiX (8 Février 2006)

Si vous recevez un mail de paypal qui vous dit que quelqun essai sans succes d'utiliser votre compte paypal et qui vous demande de vous rendre sur le site en cliquant sur lien pour verifier votre compte, ne le faites surtout pas !!!!!!!!

C'est du Phishing : Anarque connue des banques qui a pour but de recupérer vos identifiant et coordonnées bancaires...

ci joint un screenshot du mail :


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Désolé pour mon mail, j'ai interverti eBay et PayPal, j'en avais une centaine de modèle ouvert et j'étais fatigué, je corrige de suite.


----------



## macmarco (8 Février 2006)

HoNNiX a dit:
			
		

> Si vous recevez un mail de paypal qui vous dit que quelqun essai sans succes d'utiliser votre compte paypal et qui vous demande de vous rendre sur le site en cliquant sur lien pour verifier votre compte, ne le faites surtout pas !!!!!!!!
> 
> C'est du Phishing : Anarque connue des banques qui a pour but de recupérer vos identifiant et coordonnées bancaires...
> 
> ci joint un screenshot du mail :



Dans le même style, la mise à jour de votre compte avant 5 jours pour éviter la suspension de votre compte.
Vous pouvez transmettre le mail d'usurpation à Paypal.







			
				Paypal a dit:
			
		

> Protection contre les emails frauduleux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quetzalk (9 Février 2006)

Arnaque connue et fréquente mais un petit rappel ne peut pas faire de mal.
Sinon, celui-ci est particulièrement bien réalisé, on imagine que quelques uns doivent y croire...


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2006)

En ce moment, *Guild Wars* aussi est victime du Phishing.


----------



## Warflo (9 Février 2006)

Ce n 'est pas un screen de PC avec IE ça ?


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Ce n 'est pas un screen de PC avec IE ça ?


*Firefox* *IE?* t'es pas un peu fou toi?:mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (9 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
ENvoyeR moi ton le mot de pass
du cite foromme macgénnérassion

cé juste poure un control de cécurité très 1portan
néyé krinte cé pa 1 fèque vou ne risk rien !!! lol !!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> ENvoyeR moi ton le mot de pass
> du cite foromme macgénnérassion
> 
> ...


T'as oublié ASV après le mot de pass.


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> ENvoyeR moi ton le mot de pass
> du cite foromme macgénnérassion
> 
> ...




C'est pas drôle Mackie ! :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> ENvoyeR moi ton le mot de pass
> du cite foromme macgénnérassion
> 
> ...



J' t'le send par @ ou par phone mon mdp? lol mdr


----------

